# Elektronischer Druckregler



## doelckenbeck (29 September 2021)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen elektronischen Druckregler für einen Testaufbau. Dieser soll in Abhängigkeit einer Spannung einen Druck von 0 bis 8 bar regeln. Bisher bin ich nur auf die Proportionalregler VPPE von Festo o.ä. gestoßen, diese kosten um die 400€. Gibt es günstigere Alternativen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2021)

Was ist denn das Medium?
Und was für Durchflussmengen?


----------



## doelckenbeck (29 September 2021)

Pneumatik, Durchflussmenge ist erstmal egal.


----------



## Heinileini (29 September 2021)

doelckenbeck schrieb:


> ... Durchflussmenge ist erstmal egal.


???


----------



## doelckenbeck (29 September 2021)

400l/min


----------



## Holzmichl (29 September 2021)

Für einen Testaufbau würde ich mir einen Festo Propregler aus Ebay besorgen. Gibts auch vom Händler mit Rechnung neu in OVP ab 200€. Gebraucht mit Funktionsgarantie ab 100€. Günstiger wirds nicht gehen.

_Edit: Vertippser_


----------



## doelckenbeck (29 September 2021)

Ich befürchte auch. Danke!


----------



## Frohnius (29 September 2021)

hmm also gute regler gibts auch von JUMO ... ohne werbung machen zu wollen - habe ich jumo regler im einsatz die deutlich über 10 jahre alt sind ....
universal pid .. .sollte für unter 300 € zu haben sein ...


----------



## Holzmichl (29 September 2021)

@Frohnius Regler ist hier vielleicht der falsche Begriff.
Eher passen würde pneumatisches Proportional-Druckregelventil für Drücke bis 8 bar.

Jumo als PID-, Fuzzy- oder Stufen-Regler habe ich auch einige im Einsatz. Zum Teil Baujahr 2000 und laufen und laufen.

Erfahrungstipp für den Festo VPPE oder VPPM: Die mögen Null-Komma-Null Wasser oder Öl.
Sobald ein paar Tropfen mitkommen bei der Versorgungsluft sind die unwiederbringlich hinüber! Also unbedingt einen ordentlichen Wasserabscheider und Filter vor dem Prop-Ventil einplanen!

Bei größeren Durchflussmengen für geregelten Druck setzen wir mittlerweile deshalb nur noch das kleinstmögliche Prop-Ventil als Pilotventil für einen Volumen-Booster bzw. ferngesteuerten Druckminderer ein.


----------

